
Native Mac Notifications Comes to Chrome Stable - heavymark
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=326539&can=2&start=0&num=100&q=&colspec=ID%20Pri%20M%20Stars%20ReleaseBlock%20Component%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20OS%20Modified&groupby=&sort=
======
joshmoz
I implemented the native OS X notifications in Firefox/Gecko some years ago.
The native OS X API limitations were pretty frustrating (at least at the time,
iirc), just didn't line up with the Web APIs all that well. Not blaming Apple,
they weren't designing with our use cases in mind, just saying I can
understand Google's temptation to avoid integration in order to retain
control.

In the end it's a tough call about what you value more.

~~~
coldtea
How about NOT having notifications at all?

When did this became something that browsers needed to have? Seems more like a
solution in search of a problem.

~~~
oh_sigh
You never have to allow notifications. AFAICT any site that wants to use
notifications needs your consent first.

~~~
coldtea
How about the site NOT bothering me in the first place? Not even for my
consent?

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> How about the site NOT bothering me in the first place? Not even for my
> consent?

So you'd rather no one have the ability to receive real time notifications
from a web application just so you can't be bothered for a second from a
permission request that you can _actually_ ignore in its entirety?

I don't really understand your view point. Web applications can provide very
rich functionality so why would you want to limit that to non-real-time?

~~~
astral303
Notification flag prompts interrupt my browsing flow.

A browser popping up a permission request to ask me whether I want to receive
notification is very likely an annoying interruption, and is not relevant to
my current task. It would be much better to indicate that the site is
notifications-capable with an icon, heck the sites can have an opt-in button,
just don't pop up that prompt and force me to acknowledge it.

~~~
scrollaway
Go to content settings in both firefox and chrome and you can block all
notifications by default.

------
heavymark
Other than native mac notifications looking better since they seamlessly
integrate visually, the far more important benefit to the change is all
notification's history are stored in the notification center and now they will
finally honor do not disturb. That is, on Mac's you can enable Do Not Disturb
of all notifications such as during meetings or screen shares, but Chrome's
notifications of course didn't honor this setting.

------
benley
And by "Stable" the headline actually means "Canary" at this point. It will be
a while before it reaches the stable version, but it's coming. This is good
news.

~~~
hazz
They're actually available in stable behind a feature flag
(chrome://flags/#enable-native-notifications).

~~~
LukaAl
No, as they explain, the feature in stable is behind the status in Canary:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=326539...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=326539#c45)

~~~
anamexis
I am running normal Chrome on Mac (Version 49.0.2623.87) and the feature flag
is there under chrome://flags/

~~~
ihuman
As LukeAl said in the post you are commenting on, the stable version's native
notification feature is 6-12 weeks behind Canary's (which the chromium.org
update is talking about).

------
jontro
I assume this will mean notifications now respect the Do not disturb mode.
This has been a really big pain when you get facebook notifications while
having presentations

------
stephenr
What is it about _this_ topic that brought out comments from people being so
deliberately obtuse (or who spent literally no time trying to solve the
supposed problem they have).

Multiple people complained about Safari using the OS notification system and
not wanting web notifications at all.

Safari has a Preference screen called Notifications, and offers a simple
checkbox at the bottom "Allow websites to ask for permission to send push
notifications".

I'll grant you that its almost certain the feature will be harder to turn off
in Chrome, but that is a complaint against the browser not the concept of
notifications - and it makes no sense to complain (paraphrased) "now websites
will spam me like they do in Safari" when Safari has a very simple solution to
the 'problem'.

Also, how is it possible the people saying they don't want any notifications
for periods of time, have never heard of "Do not Disturb" mode?

I usually have pretty low expectations from comments on HN but today I feel
we've found a new low.

------
owencm
Mods - title should read "Native Mac Notifications Behind A Flag in Chrome
Stable"

------
X-Cubed
It would be nice to see support for the native Windows 10 notifications at
some point too.

~~~
owencm
(Disclaimer: I work on these features on Chrome)

We're exploring that. It's not 100% clear either way, but I personally hope we
can do it.

Feel free to star this issue if you want to keep track of progress:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=516147](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=516147)

~~~
felixrieseberg
I built Electron's native Windows notification integration and I'd be suuuuper
happy about seeing it become a standard Chromium feature.

------
RealGeek
I just built a plug & play app to enable push notifications on your website.
Please contact me if you are interested to try it. My contact info is on my
profile.

------
jug
Much better idea than the... in browser thing they had before.

------
sergiotapia
Also available on Opera Developer Edition (what I use as my primary browser
these days). It's pretty sweet!

------
elcapitan
Oh cool, so soon that nuisance will pop up in Chrome on every second website
that wants to spam me. Just like Safari.

~~~
macinjosh
In Safari websites have to ask permission before it can send you
notifications. They can't just 'spam' you. You can also completely disable
them so you're never asked for permission. I don't use Chrome so I don't know
what the norm is there.

~~~
tdicola
Asking permission is spamming IMHO.

~~~
fizzbatter
But that's (atleast on Chrome, for me) is just an Alert window, which is just
as spammable.

~~~
tdicola
Yeah it's the principle of the thing though, when I'm browsing around and
constantly getting yelled out (dialog pop ups, etc.) to subscribe to
notifications it's really no different than the bad old days of pop ups and
pop unders. If a site wants to be a jerk and spam alert dialogs that's fine
and they might trick me once but I'll never visit the site again. However with
notifications it's junk that every website feels they need to have and is
almost unavoidable these days.

~~~
Touche
That's odd, I've browsed dozens of sites today and didn't get any notification
permission dialogs. Perhaps you're exaggerating slightly?

~~~
kuschku
I’ve noticed that when browsing the web without ad blockers, you are
constantly spammed for such dialogs, and ads that vibrate your phone, etc.
Quite annoying.

~~~
Camillo
_What_ web are you guys even browsing? hardsexwarez-download.ru or something?
I haven't used ad blockers in years and the problems you are describing are
completely alien to me.

~~~
kuschku
The ads I mentioned are distributed via Google AdSense.

